# My own personal Dragon Ride



## Banjo (20 Jul 2010)

Couldnt do the Dragon this year due to work so set off from home to ride some of the route today.Have done the big climbs before but not starting from home. Did an 83 mile circuit taking in the Bwlch and Rhigos climbs.

I was also trying to replicate the Trans Cambrian route,This has a similar distance and climbs.It took me 8 hrs and 5 minutes today which would have got me in for a finishers medal on the Trans Cambrian but today I stopped for a leisurely lunch break, did 5 miles on the Taff Trail at a very slow pace due to walkers etc then had the Cardiff rush hour nightmare .Hopefully could improve without all that. .








Since my latest round of fiddling with seat height and angle and handle bar angle the bike is definitely more comfortable especially in the drops.Only averaged about 13 mph but the big climbs followed by heavy traffic coming back didnt help.Great day out though.


----------

